# Hi



## animalgirl12 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have 17 mice currently and they are fancy mice.

I have only have had mice for 6 weeks and started with only 2 mice and now I have 17


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB! Hello here too!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

